# Allen Reels



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody had anything to say about these....They look good and the one that is in my price range that is salt proof is the Kraken. Any recommendations on any other reels in the $200 range that has a sealed drag system and is anodized and machined?


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

Look for something used. I know its hard but not a bad idea. Also the TFO reels are pretty nice. I think for a hundo more you can get into a nautilus and or a orvis.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Allen reels are great products...very well built and economically priced. I have the Alpha III and love it....and will purchase more from them in the future.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the previous generation Trout 2 for my 6wt and it's a great reel. Lightweight, well-machined, precise tolerances, and a sealed drag.

Plus I got it on sale for about $99. I've been extremely pleased.

Until you're getting up into the 10/11wt and up rigs I wouldn't worry much about paying for the kind of drag you get with a Hatch/Natilus/Tibor/Abel class reel.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Wooly Hawg Tail said:


> Look for something used. I know its hard but not a bad idea. Also the TFO reels are pretty nice. I think for a hundo more you can get into a nautilus and or a orvis.


Not unless Nautilus has a cheaper line I haven't heard of. Nautiluses I know of retail at $500+.

The Orvis Mirage is a good real with a sealed drag. We use them as our lodge reels, and it's the first Orvis reel that I've actually liked. They're over $400 as well. There are cheap Orvis reels, and you're going to get what you pay for.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

"Not unless Nautilus has a cheaper line I haven't heard of. Nautiluses I know of retail at $500+."

The FWX model retails 255 -300ish. Will add that we have 4 Nautilus high end reels sitting in the garage with drags that went kapoot. Will also add my .02$ and say that drags for our coast are not necessary at all and really just add weight (read casting fatigue) in my mind. I have been using a click/pawl style reel, an abel tr3, for at least the past 15 years with 40 yards of 30 lb. backing and have not ever once felt that I needed more.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

I own two. An Alpha III for my 7wt and a trout series for my 5. I fish both in salt water and have no complaints. I own two TIBORs for big game and as well as an Abel, and I have no reservations stating that in the two years I have owned these reels, they are the best bang for the buck (quality, machining, and drag consistency) of any reels on the market. If you are making comparisons to any other mid-range LA reels, Allen is clearly the choice in that segment.


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got got my Allen Trout II series and it feels great. Another option for salt is the Orvis Hydros reel. They have a sealed drag system and in the range of the Kraken. I have one for my 5 wt helios and will probably get one for my 8 wt rod.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Cabela's has the WLx on sale right now. The 9-10wt is down to $160 I think. If I get the 12wt rod I asked for for Christmas on Sunday, I will be getting either another WLx (own the 9-10 already). Though I do like the looks of the blue Kraken and the Alpha.


----------

